# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Edhe nje mister i Leonardo da Vinçit

## fattlumi

Sipas disa kerkuesve dhe hulumtuesve te Vatikanit Leonardo da Vinci predikoi qe bota do te perfundoj me 1 nentor te vitit 4006
Sabrina Sforza Galitzia thote qe bazat mbi kete thenje ose teori jane marre nga piktura murale e da Vincit "Darka e Fundit".Gjysmehena e punuar mbi dritaren qe gjindet ne qender te piktures 
ose "lunetta"permbi figuren e Krishtit permban nje enigme "matematikore dhe astrologjike"te cilen thote ajo ta kete deshifruar.
Ajo tregon dhe mendon qe Leonardo parashikoj fundin e botes me nje "permbytje te madhe nga uji"qe do te filloj me 21 mars 4006 dhe do te 
perfundoj me 1 nentor te te njejtit vit.
Zonja Sforza Galitzia,e cila me heret studioj manuskriptet e da Vincit si hulumtuese ne Universitetin e Kalifornise ne Los Angeles,tash punon
ne arkivat e Vatikanit.
Vitin e kaluar,Vatikani publikoj studimet e saj lidhur me studimet e saj mbi "Darken e Fundit" te Leonardos,ku ajo ekzaminoj nje tapiseri te 
Darkes se Fundit qe ishte punuar per Mbretin Lui XIII te Frances,ku kjo tapiseri ishte e punuar ne bazat e piktures murale te da Vincit qe gjindet ne Milano.
Ajo thote te kete punuar ne nje detaj qe mund te sqaronte "kodin e fshehur"te da Vincit,duke perfshire shenjat e Zodiakut dhe perdorimi i 24 germave 
alfabetit latin qe do te tregonin 24 oret qe ka dita.
Leonardo da Vinci ishte nje shkencetar dhe nje njeri i besimit i cili jetoj ne "kohe te veshtira"dhe kishte fshehur mesazhet e tij"në mënyrë që mos të sulmohen," tha ajo
"darka e Fundit"qe ka dimensione 460cm me 880cm mbulon nje mur te tere ne Manastirin Santa Maria delle Grazie në Milano.
Da Vinci filloi të punojë në atë me 1495, dhe e përfundoi atë në 1498. Ajo u restaurua në mes 1978 dhe 1999 pasi kishte pesuar demtime te medhaja. 
Ne novelen e vitit 2003 "Kodi i da Vincit" nga Dan Brown,i cili edhe u be film me te njejten permbajtje,autori thote qe figura ne te djathte te Jezusit 
tek piktura "Darka e Fundit"nuk eshte e Apostullit Xhon ,mirepo eshte Maria Magdalena,dhe se ajo ishte shtatzene me Jezusin ne kohen kur u kryqezua Jezusi.
Novela ,gjithashtu edhe filmi ishin kritikuar shume nga kisha si te pasakta historikisht dhe si blasfemi.

Marre dhe perkthyer nga The Times

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Gjeni ndonje personazh tjeter...per fantazit....
Da Vinci,ishte nje shkencetar.

----------


## fattlumi

> Gjeni ndonje personazh tjeter...per fantazit....
> Da Vinci,ishte nje shkencetar.


Nuk eshte vendosur ketu Leonardo per fantazi,por pse ishte nje gjeni dhe shkenctar.

Pikerisht pse kishte fantazi dhe imagjinate te atille,pikerisht kjo e bene edhe shkenctar te madh.
Po mos ta kishte pasur fantazine Leonardo s`do bente te gjitha ato qe beri per shkencen.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nuk eshte vendosur ketu Leonardo per fantazi,por pse ishte nje gjeni dhe shkenctar.
> 
> Pikerisht pse kishte fantazi dhe imagjinate te atille,pikerisht kjo e bene edhe shkenctar te madh.
> Po mos ta kishte pasur fantazine Leonardo s`do bente te gjitha ato qe beri per shkencen.


Ato qe ka bere,jane te faktuara:Mbas shume studimes,kerkime e eksperimenteve te ndryshme.(nje shkencetar).Vlen dhe per fantazit e tije.
Ishte nje gjeni (me i madhi),po praktik.

Eshte personazhi i gabuar,per te fantazuar e per ta romancuar.....

----------


## fattlumi

> Ato qe ka bere,jane te faktuarabas shume studimes,kerkime e eksperimenteve te ndryshme.(nje shkencetar).Vlen dhe per fantazit e tije.
> Ishte nje gjeni (me i madhi),po praktik.
> 
> Eshte personazhi i gabuar,per te fantazuar e per ta romancuar.....


E njoh une mire fort punen e Leonardos,mirepo tema nuk eshte hapur per te folur per shpikjet e tij ne shkence dhe as gjenialitetin e tij ne art.
Pse eshte personazh i gabuar per te fantazuar siq thua ti atehere ske pse me thua mua,thuaja Sabrina Sforza Galitzia qe studioj veprat dhe manuskriptet e tij.Poashtu edhe Dan Brown-it.
Nuk eshte fantazi nese nje gjeni me nje simbolike te pakuptueshme per njerezit e thjeshte fsheh ose tregon diqka tjeter,qe ne tash pas 500 viteve "e zbulojme".Ai eshte gjenialitet.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E njoh une mire fort punen e Leonardos,mirepo tema nuk eshte hapur per te folur per shpikjet e tij ne shkence dhe as gjenialitetin e tij ne art.
> Pse eshte personazh i gabuar per te fantazuar siq thua ti atehere ske pse me thua mua,thuaja Sabrina Sforza Galitzia qe studioj veprat dhe manuskriptet e tij.Poashtu edhe Dan Brown-it.
> Nuk eshte fantazi nese nje gjeni me nje simbolike te pakuptueshme per njerezit e thjeshte fsheh ose tregon diqka tjeter,qe ne tash pas 500 viteve "e zbulojme".Ai eshte gjenialitet.


Nuk eshte nje gjykim,eshte thjesht nje mendim....per diskutim.

Une prap nuk i kuptoj"gjenite"..qe lene mesazhe per 500 vjet me mbrapa.....

(Po sic thoshte nje prodhues amerikan filmash......mbasi kishte bere nje film.....e pyeten:
Cfar mesazhi do te tregosh me kete film?
Pergjigja:Asgje.-Kur dua te dergoj nje mesazh,perdor telegramin).
Keshtu dhe mesazhet e Da Vincit....

----------

